# O que é uma "vogal" ?



## SãoEnrique

Olá,

Não sei o que é um "Vogal" na língua Portuguesa mesmo assim eu busquei no forum mas não encontro nada sobre esse assunto.

Encontrei isto: Vogal= (voyelle em Francês sei o que é uma "voyelle" em Francês a,e,i,o,u...)
Gostaria de saber o que é um "Vogal" na língua Portuguesa.

Sou grato desde já.


----------



## Fanaya

En effet. Normalmente corresponde à vossa '_voyelle_' (a, e, i, o, u), mas também pode referir-se aos membros duma assembleia, comissão, conselho (diz-se '_membre_' em francês?)...


----------



## Vanda

Vogal é a mesma coisa em todas as línguas, Enrique.


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Vogal é a mesma coisa em todas as línguas, Enrique.



Mas, como já disse o Fanaya, há a possibilidade (indiciada, aliás, pelo facto de SãoEnrique referir _'*um* vogal') _de se tratar de um membro de um órgão colectivo (desde que não seja o presidente)..


----------



## SãoEnrique

Bom dia,

Perdõem-me de responder tarde mas o que gostaria de saber mais precisamente é como se pronuncia uma "vogal" por exemplo ante o "nh" Português.
Já ouvi que o "nh" Português e o "gn" Francês são os mesmos pela pronunciação exceto pelo "nh" Português quando é ante duma vogal. (nh)

Alguém me puder explicar ?

Obrigado.


----------



## Fanaya

SãoEnrique said:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Perdõem-me de responder tarde mas o que gostaria de saber mais precisamente é como se pronuncia uma "vogal" por exemplo ante o "nh" Português.
> Já ouvi que o "nh" Português e o "gn" Francês são os mesmos pela pronunciação exceto pelo "nh" Português quando é ante duma vogal. (nh)
> 
> Alguém me puder explicar ?
> 
> Obrigado.



Creo que esta aplicación puede resolverte las dudas mejor que cualquier intento de transcribir fonéticamente cómo se pronuncia. Por cierto, ¿hay alguna palabra en portugués en la que después de -nh haya consonante? Porque desde luego en español, detrás de -ñ siempre va vocal (y supongo que en franchute también). En cualquier caso, como podrás comprobar, no es exactamente igual que el sonido español, pero las diferencias son mínimas (de hecho, yo siempre la pronuncio a la manera castellana y me entienden ).


----------



## SãoEnrique

Vós nasalizais as vogais antes de 'm' e 'n' ? Quando vós encontrais um "nh" vós nasalizais a vogal que o segue, portanto se eu compreendo bém "wikipedia" seria uma _palatal nasal _? Para acabar seria como escrever isso--->
som-nho (sõ-nho)
Pom-nho (põ-nho)

Obrigado para responder e corregir os erros.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Fanaya said:


> Creo que esta aplicación puede resolverte las dudas mejor que cualquier intento de transcribir fonéticamente cómo se pronuncia. Por cierto, ¿hay alguna palabra en portugués en la que después de -nh haya consonante? Porque desde luego en español, detrás de -ñ siempre va vocal (y supongo que en franchute también). En cualquier caso, como podrás comprobar, no es exactamente igual que el sonido español, pero las diferencias son mínimas (de hecho, yo siempre la pronuncio a la manera castellana y me entienden ).



PS: Nada que ver con lo que hablamos. Puedo traducir 'franchute' por 'rana' por lo tanto en Portugués 'rã' u 'sapo'¿ Sería correcta la traducción ? Gracias.


----------



## Fanaya

SãoEnrique said:


> PS: Nada que ver con lo que hablamos. Puedo traducir 'franchute' por 'rana' por lo tanto en Portugués 'rã' u 'sapo'¿ Sería correcta la traducción ? Gracias.



No, no. '_Franchute_' es una forma coloquial de llamar al idioma francés y a los francheses (éstos últimos también llamados gabachos), a veces incluso despectivamente (ya sabes que españoles y franceses somos dos vecinos que no nos llevamos demasiado bien ). Pero que yo sepa ni en español ni en portugués tiene nada que ver con '_les grenouilles_', así que no sé por qué este diccionario lo traduce como tal.

Con respecto a tu pregunta, prueba a decir '_manhã_', que es probablemente el mejor ejemplo de nasalización. En cualquier caso, sobre este tema seguro que algún nativo es capaz de darte alguna explicación mejor que la mía.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Muchas gracias Fanaya, te agradezco para haberme explicado esto. He estado confundido, ahora sé lo qué significa "franchute" =)
Podemos suponer que me ha dado esa traducción "grenouille" porque comemos los muslos bien que a mí no me gusta.
Tambien yo no había pensado a la palabra "manhã" efectivamente tienes toda la razón es el mejor ejemplo que podemos dar por una nazalización.

Saludos


----------



## Outsider

SãoEnrique said:


> Perdõem-me de responder tarde mas o que  gostaria de saber mais precisamente é como se pronuncia uma "vogal" por  exemplo ante o "nh" Português.
> Já ouvi que o "nh" Português e o "gn" Francês são os mesmos pela  pronunciação exceto pelo "nh" Português quando é ante duma vogal.  (nh)


Considerando que em ambas as línguas o mesmo som vem  praticamente sempre depois de vogal, essa ideia não tem grande sentido.



SãoEnrique said:


> Vós nasalizais as vogais antes de 'm' e 'n' ? Quando vós encontrais um "nh" vós nasalizais a vogal que o segue, portanto se eu compreendo bém "wikipedia" seria uma _palatal nasal _? Para acabar seria como escrever isso--->
> som-nho (sõ-nho)
> Pom-nho (põ-nho)


Todas as vogais são habitualmente um pouco nasais antes de consoantes nasais como a palatal nasal. Mas em português essa nasalização é especialmente forte nos falares do Brasil, que parece ser aquilo que está a tentar descrever:

ponho = põe-(nh)o
sonho = sõe-(nh)o

Note, porém, que em "perdoem" o "o" não é nasal, e por isso não leva til.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Todas as vogais são habitualmente um pouco nasais antes de consoantes nasais como a palatal nasal. Mas em português essa nasalização é especialmente forte nos falares do Brasil, que parece ser aquilo que está a tentar descrever:

ponho = põe-(nh)o
sonho = sõe-(nh)o

Note, porém, que em "perdoem" o "o" não é nasal, e por isso não leva til.[/QUOTE]

Bom dia Outsider,

O que você disse é bém o queria saber nos falares do Brasil. Mas quando escuto um Português falar o som "õ" ante do "nh" não é o mesmo que quando um Brasileiro fala.

Eu ouço "Pounhô" por um Português e por um Brasileiro ouço "Pomnho"


----------



## Fanaya

SãoEnrique said:


> Eu ouço "Pounhô" por um Português e por um Brasileiro ouço "Pomnho"



Com acentuação na última sílaba? Soa-me raro. Pelo menos eu nunca ouvi.


----------



## Carfer

Fanaya said:


> Com acentuação na última sílaba? Soa-me raro. Pelo menos eu nunca ouvi.



Com acentuação na última sílaba, não, de facto (até porque aquele último 'o' costuma soar como um 'u' breve). Mas não sei é se com  '*pou*nho' SãoEnrique não estará a tentar reproduzir uma pronúncia do Norte.


----------



## Outsider

SãoEnrique said:


> O que você disse é bém o queria saber nos falares do Brasil. Mas quando escuto um Português falar o som "õ" ante do "nh" não é o mesmo que quando um Brasileiro fala.
> 
> Eu ouço "Pounhô" por um Português e por um Brasileiro ouço "Pomnho"


De facto, para muitos brasileiros "nh" não representa a nasal palatal, mas nasalização da vogal anterior seguida de uma aproximante palatal nasalizada. Daí que "ponho" pronunciado por eles soe como "põe-o". Nesse caso pode-se dizer que "nh" é foneticamente uma vogal!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Outsider said:


> De facto, para muitos brasileiros "nh" não representa a nasal palatal, mas nasalização da vogal anterior seguida de uma aproximante palatal nasalizada. Daí que "ponho" pronunciado por eles soe como "põe-o". Nesse caso pode-se dizer que "nh" é foneticamente uma vogal!


Outsider, com todo o respeito que tenho por você: JAMAIS escutei esta pronúncia no Brasil.


----------



## Outsider

Veja aqui.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Estou falando especificamente de "põe-o" ao invés de "ponho". E reafirmo: jamais ouvi essa pronúncia.


----------



## anaczz

Nem eu, mas imagino que soe mesmo diferente aos ouvidos portugueses. Parece que nós brasileiros "nasalizamos mais" do que eles as sílabas em m e n. Meu nome dito por portugueses, a mim,  soa quase como "Ána". Por outro lado, quando um brasileiro diz "bom", a muitos portugueses soa quase como "bão". Parece  haver percepções diferentes desses sons de parte a parte.


----------



## sorollexiste

WhoSoyEu said:


> Estou falando especificamente de "põe-o" ao invés de "ponho". E reafirmo: jamais ouvi essa pronúncia.



Acavei de voltar do brasil e concordo...nunca ouvi falar "ponho" desse jeito.


----------



## Istriano

SãoEnrique said:


> Vós nasalizais as vogais antes de 'm' e 'n' ? Quando vós encontrais um "nh" vós nasalizais a vogal que o segue, portanto se eu compreendo bém "wikipedia" seria uma _palatal nasal _? Para acabar seria como escrever isso--->
> som-nho (sõ-nho)
> Pom-nho (põ-nho)
> 
> Obrigado para responder e corregir os erros.



Na maior parte do Brasil, NH se pronuncia como um glide nasal.

sonho = sõy~u
ponho = põy~u

ou seja,  _ nenhum _e _nem um_ se pronunciam igual,
também: _senhora _e _sem hora_ 

(Por isso, no Brasil, muita gente escreve _nenhum_ em vez de _nem um_, e vice versa,
o que é um erro pouco comum em Portugal;

aliás escrever _enh _em vez de _em _também é comum em miguxês  .
_munhto benh_   )

NH é uma semivogal/semiconsoante nasalizada.

(Acontece que na Bahia a gente usa ñ como alofone de n e não para nh:  _minha bo*n*ita = mi~y~a  bu*ñ*ita_)

Leia aqui:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nasal_palatal_approximant


----------



## SãoEnrique

Boas tardes,

Muito obrigado vejo que a língua Portuguesa tem muitas pronunciacões. Falando de do "nh" acabo para dizer que ouço bém isso--> sonho = sõy~u (na canção do Julio Iglesias foi pelo amor duma mulher) diz bém "sõyu" (Sonho).

PS: na língua Espanhola a "palatal nasal" não existe, sómente em Português ?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

_Sem hora_ e _senhora_ se pronunciam igual ???? No Brasil ??????
Idem para _nenhum _ e _nem um_????

Gente, à exceção do Acre, Amapá, e Rondonia, conheço o Brasil inteiro, e ja-ma-is escutei isso.


----------



## Istriano

Eu pronuncio _nem um_ e _nenhum _do mesmo jeito, na fala normal, não pausada.*

''Coisa nem uma'' (em vez de ''coisa nenhuma'') é um erro de ortografia muito comum no Brasil, e desconhecido em Portugal (como escrever ''mais'' em vez de ''mas'', ou ''derrepente'' em vez de ''de repente'')
''Coisa nem uma'' não faz sentido, gramaticamente, ''nenhum nem outro'' (outro erro comum) também não.


Frequencias relativas no Google:

Nos sites tupiniquins ''*coisa nem uma'' (56%)*, ''coisa nenhuma'' (44%)

Nos sites lusos ''coisa nem uma'' (0.02%),* ''coisa nenhuma'' (99.98%)*


*caipirinha *with NH pronounced as a nasal glide (nasalized [j]):

http://www.forvo.com/download/mp3/caipirinha/pt/1008736/

*
sonho /sõio/ de valsa:*

http://www.forvo.com/word/sonho_de_valsa/#pt
---
*

Por isso, sempre achei muito útil:


> Embora na fala as duas expressões (nenhum / nem um) tenham quase a mesma pronúncia, há diferenças no emprego de cada uma.


 http://aapm662.blogspot.com/2011/09/sos-portugues-nenhum-e-nem-um.html

http://www.brasilescola.com/gramatica/nenhum-ou-nem-um.htm


----------



## Dianette

WhoSoyEu said:


> _Sem hora_ e _senhora_ se pronunciam igual ???? No Brasil ??????
> Idem para _nenhum _e _nem um_????
> 
> Gente, à exceção do Acre, Amapá, e Rondonia, conheço o Brasil inteiro, e ja-ma-is escutei isso.



WhoSoyEu tens razão ! 

Senhora = Se"ñ"ora
Sem hora = sem hora

Não vejo como confundir essas palavras e sua pronuncia.

Nenhum e nem um também tem pronuncias facilmente diferenciáveis.

(pelo menos aqui em São Paulo)

Mas se vamos discutir todas as pronuncias do portugués no Brasil ... gente ... não vai ter fim.


----------



## Istriano

A meus ouvidos, essa pronúncia (à espanhola e à portuguesa), soa tipicamente sulista (e paulista), com esse nh forte, supercarregado, consonantal: soño, señora.
Mas concordo que essa discussão não vai dar em nada, é como discutir a pronúncia da palavra _new _em inglês que pode ser:_ niú, ñu ou nu_, dependendo do falante (ou da origem do falante).
Ou tune: será _toon_, _tyoon _or _choon_.

Mas falando de S. Paulo, você pode ouvir, até hoje em dia, pessoas dizendo: nós não falamos tchia, djia, é coisa do Rio.
E tem mais: não há dois paulistanos com o mesmo sotaque. Há várias pronúncias possíveis, é muito heterogênio.


----------



## Dianette

É porque em São Paulo tem gente do Brasil inteiro meu ! rsrsrs


----------



## Fanaya

SãoEnrique said:


> PS: na língua Espanhola a "palatal nasal" não existe, sómente em Português ?



Existe tanto en español ('_ñ_') como en francés ('_gn_'). Lo que ocurre es que entre la '_nh_' portuguesa y la '_ñ_' española hay algunas pequeñas diferencias fonéticas, más o menos acentuadas según el habla propia de cada región; pero ello no es óbice ni cortapisa para que en ambos casos el sonido se articule con la parte media del paladar y salga por la nariz (razón por la que se denomina nasal, obviamente).


----------



## Dianette

Pensé que el "palatal nasal" se refería a la pronunciación de las vocales, como *anaczz* dijo ... 

Su nombre aquí se pronuncia como Âna. Esa "a" antes de "n" es la que toma un sonido palatal nasal. 

"Picãnha"

Entonces *Fanaya*, concuerdo con *SãoEnrique*, ese fonema âo (de vocal nasal) no existe en español. 
Las vocales son abiertas A, E, O o cerradas I, U.

Abrazos !


----------



## Fanaya

Dianette said:


> Pensé que el "palatal nasal" se refería a la pronunciación de las vocales, como *anaczz* dijo ...
> 
> Su nombre aquí se pronuncia como Âna. Esa "a" antes de "n" es la que toma un sonido palatal nasal.
> 
> "Picãnha"
> 
> Entonces *Fanaya*, concuerdo con *SãoEnrique*, ese fonema âo (de vocal nasal) no existe en español.
> Las vocales son abiertas A, E, O o cerradas I, U.
> 
> Abrazos !



Bueno, tenemos que partir de la idea de que el español no es un idioma eminentemente nasal, a diferencia del portugués, y no contamos, en principio, con sonidos nasalizados como [ã], por poner un ejemplo. No obstante, dado que _'m' _y _'n' (_además de _'ñ') _son consonantes nasales, en las palabras en que hay vocales entre dos consonantes nasales, también se nasaliza levemente la vocal que queda entre medias (véase _'m*a*nta', m*a*nco...). _Así que eso de que no existen vocales nasales me parece discutible, aunque sean casos muy aislados y no sea una nasalización tan marcada como la portuguesa.

De todas formas, como con todo en esta vida, podríamos discutir eternamente


----------



## anaczz

Dianette said:


> É porque em São Paulo tem gente do Brasil inteiro meu ! rsrsrs


Pois é, e na "minha" São Paulo, fala-se como o Istriano observou:
Nenhum = nem um
sem hora=senhora


----------



## Outsider

Dianette said:


> Pensé que el "palatal nasal" se refería a la pronunciación de las vocales, como *anaczz* dijo ...


Não, a nasal palatal é o som [ɲ], que se encontra também em espanhol, francês e italiano.

Estou a seguir a conversa com interesse mas abstive-me de participar. Afinal de contas não sou brasileiro, e a minha percepção do que ouço pode não ser a mais correta. Não esperava tanta divergência de opinião entre brasileiros.


----------



## Istriano

Caro Outsider, me parece que teus ouvidos não te enganam. 
Se houvesse um tópico ''_Mas _se pronuncia como _mais _no Brasil?'', posso apostar que muita gente ia escrever: não, de jeito nenhum.


----------



## sorollexiste

anaczz said:


> Pois é, e na "minha" São Paulo, fala-se como o Istriano observou:
> Nenhum = nem um
> sem hora=senhora



não acredito...acho que nem o são paulo inteiro fala desse jeito.


----------



## Istriano

A pronúncia semiconsonantal/semivocálica de NH foi registrada em português:
1. carioca (por E.W Thomas , Lipski, De Mello, e James P. Giangola); destaque para o artigo de Lipski , há mais um aqui:http://www.personal.psu.edu/jml34/vinho.pdf
2.  mineiro (por Thaïs Cristófaro Silva e Mário A. Perini)
3.  nordestino (por Mário Marroquim)



> 'Na  maioria dos dialetos do português brasileiro NH é  pronunciado como um glide nasal'


 (Thaïs  Cristófaro Silva, Fonética e Fonologia  de Português; Editora  Contexto)

Aliás, é a pronúncia recomendada por Simões no seu livro de ensino ''Pois não (Brazilian Portuguese Course for Spanish speakers)''.

Normalmente, a gente não se dá conta da nossa pronúncia. Só na hora de estudar espanhol (ou italiano ou francês)...
Os falantes nativos dessas línguas nos corrigem (_Champion? -Oh, champignon!_; _¡No es níu, es niño!_)

(''mergers'' comuns:

nenhum ~ nem um
mais ~ mas
Júlio ~ julho
)


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> A pronúncia semiconsonantal/semivocálica de NH foi registrada em português


Ao que tenho lido por aqui, parece que na Argentina acontece algo semelhante com palavras com ñ, não é? _mañana_ transforma-se em *maniana*, _España _em *Espania*...


----------



## Fanaya

Alentugano said:


> Ao que tenho lido por aqui, parece que na Argentina acontece algo semelhante com palavras com ñ, não é? _mañana_ transforma-se em *maniana*, _España _em *Espania*...



Grosso modo, sim. Mas pelos vistos na discussão não me arrisco a dizer que os meus ouvidos castelhanos captem correctamente a pronúncia argentina, tendo em conta que os brasileiros acusam portugueses de não terem a mesma percepção do que eles . Em todo o caso, é evidente que não parece com a nossa pronunciação à espanhola (talvez tenha a ver com a musicalidade própria do castelhano argentino), a sua é mais realçada.


----------



## Audie

Outsider said:


> Estou a seguir a conversa com interesse mas abstive-me de participar. Afinal de contas não sou brasileiro, e a minha percepção do que ouço pode não ser a mais correta. Não esperava tanta divergência de opinião entre brasileiros.


Eu quase conconcordaria, mas depois que comecei a ler mais o fórum descobri que há muito mais coisas entre a pronúncia dos estados/cidades/bairros brasileiros do que sonham (com ou sem glide nasal) os brasileiros... Além disso, a discussão não é só pra brasileiro .

Não sei que espécie de ouvidos tenho, mas já concordo com você na pronúncia de '_ponho_'. Acho que pronuncio (eu e "todo mundo" daqui) da forma que você descreveu,algo como '_põio_' ou '_põy~u_', de acordo com Istriano. Me surpreendeu, no entanto, saber que é um fato menos restrito ao meu "pobre" e incompreendido p) Nordeste.


Minha contribuição neste fio: uma vez ouvi dizer que os paraenses são conhecidos por pronunciarem bem nitidamente o '_n_' do '_nh_'. Depois disso, passei a prestar atenção e percebi que todos os nativos do Pará que conheci (uns de Belém, outros do sul do estado) falavam mais ou menos assim: /_campaí*ni*a_/. Depois também descobri essa pronúncia em gente do Piauí. Desculpem pela linguagem, não entendo lhufas de notação (?) fonética.


----------



## Istriano

Thaïs Cristófaro Silva em seu livro ''Fonética e fonologia de português'' diz que essa pronuncia é tipica de Belém do Pará:  *sonho *['sõnju], onde nh se pronuncia como _ni _em inglês _onion_.
Acho que é assim como pronunciam ñ (uns) argentinos.

Seja como for, acho que a nossa pronúncia semivocálica de NH influenciou a grafia _*caminhão*_, eu não pronuncio _camiñão_, é mais para o _camião _luso, mas sempre com 3 sílabas e uma forte nasalização: kãmi~y~ãw~ 
Etimologicamente, _caminhão _não faz sentido (a não ser que se trate de um grande caminho  ).

São pequenos detalhes ortográficos que revelam a pronúncia divergente:  _caminhão _(em vez de _camião_), _mobíliam _a casa (em vez de _mobilham_), _paquerar _(em vez de _paqueirar_).


----------



## Macunaíma

Na minha pronúncia, não existe diferença entre *sem hora* e *senhora*, *nem um* e *nenhum*. Eu pronuncio de maneira idêntica.


----------

